# Beer & Glasses $20 @ Dans



## Wolfy (4/12/12)

Today I walked down to the local Dans.
They have some beer + glasses gift packs for just under $20:





Paulaner Oktoberfest and DAB are 1L cans with 1L steins, while the Weihenstephan pack includes the glass and 3x 500ml cans.
... seemed a decent price to me, figured others might be interested - at least something to add to a Christmas list.


----------



## DU99 (4/12/12)

Any Recommadation's


----------



## wakkatoo (4/12/12)

must go back and get the weihestephan pack. I had one of those glasses for the past couple of years. Was my favourite glass till it broke recently and I've missed it ever since..


----------



## KingKong (4/12/12)

DU99 said:


> Any Recommadation's



I picked up the Weihenstephan pack a couple of days ago. All of the beer was great and I agree the glass is first class. 

The three 500ml beers alone are good value for $20.


----------



## Wolfy (4/12/12)

DU99 said:


> Any Recommadation's


The 1L stein/glasses look cool but are huge and I don't often drink my beer out of 1L glasses so if I got one it would just sit in the cupboard and not get used.


----------



## tricache (5/12/12)

I got the Weihenstephan pack a few years ago and love the beer and the glass is my standard glass to drink out of...love it!!


----------



## bruce86 (5/12/12)

they also had a belgian beer and glass pack. st feuillien triple blonde and bruin and glass for around 25 i think it was. beer was pretty good


----------



## tiprya (5/12/12)

This looks alright as well:
http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_705127...glass-gift-pack

Hobgoblin + Pint glass.


----------



## carniebrew (5/12/12)

Wolfy said:


> Today I walked down to the local Dans.
> They have some beer + glasses gift packs for just under $20:


Beat ya: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=69179

Got one for me & one for the old man's birthday.


----------



## Batz (5/12/12)

tiprya said:


> This looks alright as well:
> http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_705127...glass-gift-pack
> 
> Hobgoblin + Pint glass.




I want one !!!


----------



## Yob (5/12/12)

these were about some time ago, I have one in the Cabinet I think the missus got me if I remember correctly, good display glass but a little thin compared to a great number of other glasses I own..

they do look great though.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## ian ulrick (5/12/12)

Picked up two of the Paulaner ones some time back from BWS for $5 each. Enjoyed the beer and regret not buying more at that price. Good heavy glass and a week ago saw some one flogging the stein on Ebay for $25 :huh:


----------



## Malted (5/12/12)

tiprya said:


> This looks alright as well:
> http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_705127...glass-gift-pack
> 
> Hobgoblin + Pint glass.



They're not the proper glass. They are a straight sided pint glass with a small logo on them as opposed to a proper big logo. I was disapointed with the glass I got from Dan's. I got two from the UK that look like the one pictured below but also have text on the other side. I was expecting the glasses from Dan's to be the same. No reason not to get a glass from Dan's just be aware that it is a small logo.




In terms of functionality I think the Weihenstephan glass looks to be a beauty. I saw in a glass thread somewhere that someone was saying that the rifling of the glass makes the liquid swirl more as you drink from it and this releases more aromatics up your snorkel. Apparently rifled glasses like these are not commonly available. There's probably a proper term for it but most would understand what I mean by rifling. My missus doesn't like tall glasses like these because they are hard to stack in the dishwasher, I get the death stare when I use them. 

I am a bit meh about 1 litre steins. Sure they may have a German breweries name on them but a 1 litre stein is a 1 litre stein isn't it? It is not a vessel I would use very often. [End of glass babbling.]


----------



## tricache (5/12/12)

Malted said:


> They're not the proper glass. They are a straight sided pint glass with a small logo on them as opposed to a proper big logo. I was disapointed with the glass I got from Dan's. I got two from the UK that look like the one pictured below but also have text on the other side. I was expecting the glasses from Dan's to be the same. No reason not to get a glass from Dan's just be aware that it is a small logo.
> 
> In terms of functionality I think the Weihenstephan glass looks to be a beauty. I saw in a glass thread somewhere that someone was saying that the rifling of the glass makes the liquid swirl more as you drink from it and this releases more aromatics up your snorkel. Apparently rifled glasses like these are not commonly available. There's probably a proper term for it but most would understand what I mean by rifling. My missus doesn't like tall glasses like these because they are hard to stack in the dishwasher, I get the death stare when I use them.
> 
> I am a bit meh about 1 litre steins. Sure they may have a German breweries name on them but a 1 litre stein is a 1 litre stein isn't it? It is not a vessel I would use very often. [End of glass babbling.]



Don't put these in the dishwasher!!!!  Pretty much say goodbye to the logo on them.

I got my Weihenstephan glass a while ago and just recently got another glass (can't remember the name of the brewery) which was the same shape EXCEPT no rifling and noticed a difference between the two but the shape of the glass itself (big top, small middle, medium bottom) is a big factor as well. Both work great in giving the most aroma and a great glass to drink out of.


----------



## Malted (5/12/12)

tricache said:


> Don't put these in the dishwasher!!!!  Pretty much say goodbye to the logo on them.



Painted yes, etched not so much. I have a nice pony/butcher glass that I like to use but it has a VB logo print on it, the dishwasher is working away at it and I look forward to the day when I won't be able to read VB on it! No problems with glass turning cloudy or retaining head, foam stability etc, if I use the blue rinse stuff. Otherwise glasses can turn opaque.

Edit for clarrity: tall, skinny, etched glasses of a size similar to the Weihenstephan glass are troublesome in the dishwasher. I don't put the Weihenstephan glass in the dishbasher, it has a printed logo on it.


----------



## tricache (5/12/12)

Malted said:


> Painted yes, etched not so much. I have a nice pony/butcher glass that I like to use but it has a VB logo print on it, the dishwasher is working away at it and I look forward to the day when I won't be able to read VB on it! No problems with glass turning cloudy or retaining head, foam stability etc, if I use the blue rinse stuff. Otherwise glasses can turn opaque.



Agreed, the Weihenstephan ones are printed (painted) on so I would assume they would dissapear in no time and the nice gold look bits would not last long either

I have a heap of etched one and they go in all the time


----------



## carniebrew (5/12/12)

And this is how the glass looks full of their dunkelweizen:


Which by the way I had to swap from their fridge for the Pilsner that was in the box (along with a hefe and kristall), when nobody was looking (not that they should care given they're all the same price).

Not sure this glass could be described as thin though, it's feels pretty bloody hefty to me. Will weigh it when i finish this dunkel and edit accordingly...


----------



## Punkal (5/12/12)

After seeing this thread I had to pop down to dans and see what I could pick up.

This is what I decided to get myself for my birthday...




Obviously the bottles are already in the fridge...


----------



## hsb (5/12/12)

I caved in for a Duvel glass deal at Steve's Cool booze in Kingsford (Sydney), and spied they have a keg of Rodenbach Grand Cru next in line for their new Growler setup, result!


----------



## Batz (5/12/12)

Punkal said:


> After seeing this thread I had to pop down to dans and see what I could pick up.
> 
> This is what I decided to get myself for my birthday...
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday


----------



## carniebrew (5/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> And this is how the glass looks full of their dunkelweizen:
> View attachment 59059
> 
> Which by the way I had to swap from their fridge for the Pilsner that was in the box (along with a hefe and kristall), when nobody was looking (not that they should care given they're all the same price).
> ...


Oops, forgot I only had a short time to edit. The glass is 452gm which is pretty beefy, i've got other pint sized glasses that are 260gm, and some 300ml ones that are 335. A lot of that could come down to the base though I guess.


----------



## Malted (6/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> And this is how the glass looks full of their dunkelweizen:
> 
> Which by the way I had to swap from their fridge for the Pilsner that was in the box (along with a hefe and kristall), when nobody was looking (not that they should care given they're all the same price).
> 
> Not sure this glass could be described as thin though, it's feels pretty bloody hefty to me. Will weigh it when i finish this dunkel and edit accordingly...




Mix your own boxed set, awesome!


----------



## carniebrew (6/12/12)

Malted said:


> Mix your own boxed set, awesome!


Yeah I don't see why not....all the 500ml Weihenstephaner beers are the same price...and that area at Dan's is well hidden regardless! Just act like you know what you're doing...if anyone asks tell 'em the other kid said it'd be fine. :super:


----------



## Punkal (6/12/12)

Batz said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> View attachment 59065



Thanks Batz. 

I went to a Mexican place for dinner. I have been craving good Mexican. the food was not good at the place we went to but it did have a good selection of beer (beer on one side of the menu red, white and spirit the other).


----------



## Weizguy (6/12/12)

Malted said:


> Mix your own boxed set, awesome!


Yeah, it's often done. A mate from work bought an LC 3-pint pack last year. Swapped the Bright and the Pale for the DIPA, to give him 3 X DIPA.
Good value, but very dubious practice.


----------



## Florian (6/12/12)

carniebrew said:


> And this is how the glass looks full of their dunkelweizen:
> View attachment 59059
> 
> Which by the way I had to swap from their fridge for the Pilsner that was in the box (along with a hefe and kristall), when nobody was looking (not that they should care given they're all the same price).
> ...



So is this the actual glass that's in the box?

That's not the rifling type Malted was talking about and what I hoped to get, it's just an ordinary Hefe glass.


----------



## Malted (6/12/12)

Florian said:


> So is this the actual glass that's in the box?
> 
> That's not the rifling type Malted was talking about and what I hoped to get, it's just an ordinary Hefe glass.



The glass in the OP (Original Picture in this case) appears to be rifled, YDMV (Your Dan's May Vary).


----------



## carniebrew (6/12/12)

Florian said:


> So is this the actual glass that's in the box?
> 
> That's not the rifling type Malted was talking about and what I hoped to get, it's just an ordinary Hefe glass.


Yes, that's the actual glass from the box, filled with the actual beer from the box. Here it is again, empty this time. It's about 23.5cm tall, 8cm wide at the widest flare towards the top, and about 5.5cm wide at its narrowest point.


----------



## tricache (6/12/12)

Thats rifled for sure...just hard to see in the beer filled picture


----------



## carniebrew (6/12/12)

tricache said:


> Thats rifled for sure...just hard to see in the beer filled picture


If by rifled you mean the slightly angled indentation patterns that run vertically up and down the glass, then yes, it gives it a top quality look/feel.


----------



## stux (6/12/12)

Got one of these last year. Love the beer & glass. Not so much a fan of the pilsner. Plan to try and score a second glass and will be swapping the pilsner for dunkel if I can


----------



## Thefatdoghead (6/12/12)

Batz said:


> I want one !!!


haha im drinking out of that glass from that pack right now. The Hobgoblin was shithouse by the way transport/heat etc etc.


----------



## Florian (6/12/12)

Cheers for clearing that up, will definately get a couple then. Love those riffled glasses.


----------



## bruce86 (6/12/12)

Punkal said:


> After seeing this thread I had to pop down to dans and see what I could pick up.
> 
> This is what I decided to get myself for my birthday...
> 
> ...




The triple is awesome


----------



## Northside Novice (6/12/12)

all these glass offers have been at dans for years ... cept the st frulien - AFAIK, if you can wait and they have stock , they are usually discounted a fair 

bit as they reach their sale date, some swap for fresher ones then . I think they are all good value in the first place anyway, the litre/glass can get very 

cheap at times, i got one for 9.99 once , mind you it was after i had paid the full wack months earlier, sometimes its hard to wait ! yes the big stein 

doesnt get that much use, the half one does though (lowenbrau, great glass) if your a glass lover like me , it can get quite tedious watching , hoping dan 
, 
will get some different glass packs but hey , they are a fantastic entry to the wonderful world of beer glasses . 

Beware it can get quite addictive searching for that next special beer glass ! you have been warned :lol: it all starts with ... hmm that looks good but i dont really give a fark about the type of glass i use .... next thing you know your all .... 

hey bartender can i have it in that glass off your shelf ????

and so it begins


----------



## stux (6/12/12)

northside novice said:


> all these glass offers have been at dans for years ... cept the st frulien - AFAIK, if you can wait and they have stock , they are usually discounted a fair
> 
> bit as they reach their sale date, some swap for fresher ones then . I think they are all good value in the first place anyway, the litre/glass can get very
> 
> ...



No, it all starts with a few years living in Belgium. Next thing you know you have have a massive display cabinet full of beer glasses


----------



## Punkal (6/12/12)

bruce86 said:


> The triple is awesome



I know that one I am saving


----------



## Batz (6/12/12)

Malted said:


> They're not the proper glass. They are a straight sided pint glass with a small logo on them as opposed to a proper big logo. I was disapointed with the glass I got from Dan's. I got two from the UK that look like the one pictured below but also have text on the other side. I was expecting the glasses from Dan's to be the same. No reason not to get a glass from Dan's just be aware that it is a small logo.
> 
> View attachment 59058




Just bought a couple as I not heading of the UK anytime soon. They good OK to me and will look even better with my Hobgoblin clone in one.
Seems I have to wait until Xmas.


----------



## tricache (7/12/12)

northside novice said:


> all these glass offers have been at dans for years ... cept the st frulien - AFAIK, if you can wait and they have stock , they are usually discounted a fair
> 
> bit as they reach their sale date, some swap for fresher ones then . I think they are all good value in the first place anyway, the litre/glass can get very
> 
> ...



I have also found Life Line has a fair range of glasses too!!


----------



## panzerd18 (6/9/14)

Wonder when the St.Feuillien gift box will come back in stock at Dan Murphy's?


----------

